# Rockwell Variable Speed Lathe



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Just got my lathe on Friday and I could find a manual for it either. Seems the model number doesn't even exist. Possible a special model for Schools?!? I'm mainly wondering about the 4 pulleys at the head. I had to take the lathe bed of the base to get down into the basement and set it up how it was prior but it's not quite right. Any help would be great. I don't have a picture of the variable speed section but can get one if wanted.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am not able to read the model from the picture.

Try posting on VintageMachinery.org. A machine with pictures of the Reeves drive.

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=3367

Rather vague comment about "its not quite right". The more details you can provide, the better chance someone can help.

Pictures of the Reeves drive will likely help others to help you.


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

The model is 46 595. It's date is around 1980 but not sure on that. 

The rack and pinion for the vs drive does not allow it to go the full scale for speed. But not sure if it is to do with how I mounted the motor. I'll have to get a picture but should the motor be stationary or should it move freely with the slotted guide and pivot where it mounts on hinge at back side?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Did you take any pictures before dis-assembly?

You may need to search for a manual for a model similar to yours.

Perhaps this is close enough.

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1141/1466.pdf


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

The motor needs to be turning while the speed is adjusted. It's a manual system. It shouldn't be too hard to get it right. Someone probably moved the lever when the machine wasn't running. I have one very similar. I'll look for the manual, or I can look in the machine if I can't find the manual. It's not a special machine just for schools. That was the high end lathe in its day.

It's the same as previous and later Delta lathes. It's just from the few years when Rockwell owned the company. Mine is a Delta but looks just like yours. If I'm remembering right, the Delta model number is 46-541

Probably worth getting this. http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELTA-Rockw...08716?pt=BI_Books_Manuals&hash=item484497418c

Do a search on these forums for Delta 46-541 and you should find a number of people who have one. Mine is nowhere near the house, and I will be gone for at least a week until I can get my hands on mine.


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Tom King said:



> The motor needs to be turning while the speed is adjusted. It's a manual system. It shouldn't be too hard to get it right. Someone probably moved the lever when the machine wasn't running.


I think my problem is a combo of lining up the rack and gear in the correct spot. I found a delta model manual online at http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1141/1466.pdf. but it does not go into details about setup or the 4 pulleys that are in my headstock. 

Here us some of the stuff I got with the lathe also a duplicator not pictured. 

Not sure what everything is that's pictured such as the green handle with half moon. 

The drive centres are not perfect with evidence of being dropped in the past.


----------

